# brackets, tabs, and other misc items



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

* well some of you may know that we cut alot of bracket, tabs, and other helpful parts to help ease the lowriding community, in thier efforts to build thier cars.
Aside from frame plates for reinforcing, what else would you the lowriding community, hoppers, and builders like to see made, so they are readily availible to you?
this topic is completely open to ideas, suggestions, and recommendations. hopefully we will get some good feedback and ideas so that we (Empire Customs) can better suit your needs. lets try and keep the negativity, bullshit and hate to a minimum or none at all... thanks*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*I will try and update this thread with parts that we either ALREADY make, or parts we are in process of making now  

4 link tabs, axle tabs, and airbag top plates made on our CNC table*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*random battery hold downs made for customer















*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*these were some lil tabs we make for relocating the upper rear trailing arms for Lincolns, this is 1 part of 3, the main bracket. the other 2 are gussets for it (not pictured)















*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*spring over struts made for a 2004 Lincoln aviator







*


----------



## (ROLLIN) (Oct 20, 2008)

what are teh prices on teh 4 link tabs (upper and lower bar tabs)?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

NICE WORK


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

You guys do some great work...you guys should attend (or sponsor) the Bring the Noize show in Phoenix coming up in February. It's a huge show - would love to meet you guys. 

http://www.artofnoize.com/BTN09/index.html


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*no suggestions?*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ARCH PLATES FOR 79 LACS?


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

how about pre cut steel to wrap A arms


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 6 2009, 09:04 PM~12626065
> *how about pre cut steel to wrap A arms
> *


yeah thats a good idea 
pre cut steel to reinforce a diff


----------



## kmg108 (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jan 6 2009, 10:24 PM~12626268
> *pre cut steel to reinforce a diff
> *



:worship: 

I need 2"x4" box tube in 3/16 thickness cut to fit the OG rear axle as reinforcement on a 64 Impala. I've asked around and nobody will make me that part to weld on.

I have cash in hand if you can do it. I've already screwed up some tube and I dont feel like finding more to do it again. I can weld it with no issue, I just cant seem to cut the tube to make it look right.

Let me know if you can do this...seriously.


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 6 2009, 10:04 PM~12626065
> *how about pre cut steel to wrap A arms
> *


X2


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2009, 01:12 PM~12622622
> *random battery hold downs made for customer
> 
> 
> ...


............................. how much for the battery hold down for caddys


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

HOW ABOUYT THE C CHANNELS FOR PUTTING THE POWERBALLS ON THE AXLE,,MAYBE WITH A LOGO CUTOUT ON THEM OR DESIGNED? ALSO REAR END PLATES FOR REINFORCING? POSSIBLY WITH LOGO OR DESIGN,,SWITCH BOXES? I LIKE MINE TO BE SOLID STEEL OR CHROME,,,,
JUST THOUGHTS !


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice hold downs.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Jan 6 2009, 01:45 PM~12622890
> *what are teh prices on teh 4 link tabs (upper and lower bar tabs)?
> *



*between 5 and 10 dollars depending on what it is you need, and thickness  *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Jan 6 2009, 06:22 PM~12625646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*these are all things we already do offer fellas. if you notice second paragraph of the first thread I say "aside from frame reinforcement" because we already offer these things :thumbsup: *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kmg108_@Jan 6 2009, 07:42 PM~12626445
> *:worship:
> 
> I need 2"x4" box tube in 3/16 thickness cut to fit the OG rear axle as reinforcement on a 64 Impala. I've asked around and nobody will make me that part to weld on.
> ...



*that is how we reinforce our axles as well, and we have them cut and ready to go for 150.00  *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Jan 6 2009, 07:54 PM~12626591
> *
> ............................. how much for the battery hold down for caddys
> *



*150.00 chromed :biggrin: *


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

shit looks good J keep it up homie. i'll see you soon :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Heres a few ideas, dont really know the demand for them though.
-solenoid plate, just a bracket that 3 solenoids could mount on that is removable for hidden applications. 
-pump brackets, just the slim plate with the two holes already drilled, people could order em and mount them where ever and know the holes were drilled correct. 
i liked the above idea about pre made a arm reinforcement plates for sale to the public. 

Most stuff people inquire about will be 1 off stuff.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 7 2009, 11:11 AM~12632420
> *Heres a few ideas, dont really know the demand for them though.
> -solenoid plate, just a bracket that 3 solenoids could mount on that is removable for hidden applications.
> -pump brackets, just the slim plate with the two holes already drilled, people could order em and mount them where ever and know the holes were drilled correct.
> ...



*i should have mentioned that as well, thank you,.. we do offer solenoid mounting plates in various design, with nuts welded to them for the solenoids.
and as far as pump mounting brackets, we could easily offer those for people, in many fasions*


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

do u have wish bone rear end mounts


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 7 2009, 12:49 PM~12633332
> *do u have wish bone rear end mounts
> *



*try Black Magic first bro,.. if they cannot supply u with them I will be happy to help. but since that is thier product, they should get first crack at selling them to ya
:thumbsup: we definately arent trying to step on any toes here, especially from our family at Black magic  *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2009, 01:53 PM~12632712
> *i should have mentioned that as well, thank you,.. we do offer solenoid mounting plates in various design, with nuts welded to them for the solenoids.
> and as far as pump mounting brackets, we could easily offer those for people, in many fasions
> *




:0 




Any Pics? :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jan 7 2009, 03:33 PM~12635049
> *:0
> Any Pics? :biggrin:
> *



*yeah, but i wont be able to post em till tomorrow when my cad guy comes back in, i gotta cut some sample and take pics, cuz we usually cut em and sell em or use em :biggrin: *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:



And The List Grows...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

battery trays in the common sizes ( 3 31's, different configs,etc) and maybe sell them with the tie down rods and bars.

trailing arm extention kit for g-bodys and other popular cars; relocation brackets for the longest lowers without moding body or hanging below frame too obtrusivly, proper lengthed lowers and mounts for good u joint angle, and some printed instructions so they know how to cut and weld in the new ones. (was wanting to do these for a long time and then seen your lincoln peices and thought hey someone could actually do these!)


weld in reinforcements for EVERYTHING!

Alot of people out there can weld good enough and assemble good enough that they will install some pretty decent upgrade if the hard half of the work is done for them already.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS+Jan 6 2009, 02:22 PM~12622714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x5 for the pics of the solenoid mounting plates. Battery trays are a good idea too. 

How about some super deep cups like the ones CCE offers that allow the cup to sit farther down on the cup for more coil or to lower the car more, but that work with the standard powerballs ?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jan 7 2009, 09:51 PM~12637578
> *Those are very professional looking.  :biggrin:
> x5 for the pics of the solenoid mounting plates.  Battery trays are a good idea too.
> 
> How about some super deep cups like the ones CCE offers that allow the cup to sit farther down on the cup for more coil or to lower the car more, but that work with the standard powerballs ?*




If Im Not Mistaken, They Do Work With Standard Powerballs... Dont Have To Use The Ones CCE Offers...


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2009, 11:53 AM~12632712
> *i should have mentioned that as well, thank you,.. we do offer solenoid mounting plates in various design, with nuts welded to them for the solenoids.
> and as far as pump mounting brackets, we could easily offer those for people, in many fasions
> *


can you post pics of the solenoids mounting plates???


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jan 7 2009, 07:51 PM~12637578
> *
> 
> How about some super deep cups like the ones CCE offers that allow the cup to sit farther down on the cup for more coil or to lower the car more, but that work with the standard powerballs ?
> *



*the only disadvantage to super deep cups like the ones cce has is that if u have a high lockup, u stand the risk of breaking the cylinder end because of its depth.*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jan 7 2009, 08:16 PM~12637806
> *can you post pics of the solenoids mounting plates???
> *



*i will try and get them up tomorrow  *


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2009, 08:21 PM~12637899
> *i will try and get them up tomorrow
> *


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

GOOD work there Mr Jasin !!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

http://empire-customs.com


Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage 

Most likely causes:
You are not connected to the Internet. 
The website is encountering problems. 
There might be a typing error in the address. 

What you can try: 
Diagnose Connection Problems 

More information 



Wanted to check out the A arm reinforcements, I'm not local.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2009, 08:19 PM~12625627
> *no suggestions?
> *


toe pins


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Jan 7 2009, 09:14 PM~12638484
> *http://empire-customs.com
> Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage
> 
> ...



*websites under maintenence bro,.. sorry.. i will try and get more plates pics up tomorrow  *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 7 2009, 09:28 PM~12638667
> *toe pins
> *



*ur killen me hoss!

:barf: :barf: :barf: *


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2009, 12:53 PM~12632712
> *i should have mentioned that as well, thank you,.. we do offer solenoid mounting plates in various design, with nuts welded to them for the solenoids.
> and as far as pump mounting brackets, we could easily offer those for people, in many fasions
> *


Exactly what i built for my lincoln, nuts welded and all. i figured someone could manufacture them, there easy and work great..


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2009, 01:53 PM~12632712
> *i should have mentioned that as well, thank you,.. we do offer solenoid mounting plates in various design, with nuts welded to them for the solenoids.
> and as far as pump mounting brackets, we could easily offer those for people, in many fasions
> *


Do you have any pics ?? This is a good ideal :0


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

How much for the C channel to reinforce the Powerballs?? PM me a price


----------



## kmg108 (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2009, 01:01 PM~12631913
> *that is how we reinforce our axles as well, and we have them cut and ready to go for 150.00
> *


pics please. If I like it, cash will follow very shortly afterwards. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2009, 12:27 AM~12639332
> *ur killen me hoss!
> 
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


we can use them to catch sharks. :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kmg108_@Jan 8 2009, 09:44 AM~12642165
> *pics please. If I like it, cash will follow very shortly afterwards. :thumbsup:
> *



*some examples. please forgive me, we have been really bad about taking pics of alot of this stuff, just because we try to get it out as fast as possible for our customers,.. but heres some shitty pics we DID take

g-body rearend plate (3 sided)









65-70 impala rearend (3 sided)









big body caddy/caprice/roadmaster (3 sided)









98-08 towncar (3 sided)























*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*we also made new lower trailing arm brackets for that towncar rearend ( this was before reinforcement)







*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*we also offer these in a variety of different styles. but I will admit they are a pain to ship, so we been just offering them locally, but were open to whatever :biggrin: 

premade racks ready to weld in, specific to vehicle application (this one was a 2 pump 6 battery rack with top battery surround hold down)
















*


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I'd sell powerballs already mounted to the bracket. (which would be flat with the tapered/rounded peices like on the tan axle above)

only thing you would have to specify is axle diameter.

would be alot easier than locating proper c channel, cutting it, welding the power ball to it, and welding it to the axle, and would look alot cleaner as a production part.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 8 2009, 10:56 AM~12642680
> *I'd sell powerballs already mounted to the bracket. (which would be flat with the tapered/rounded peices like on the tan axle above)
> 
> only thing you would have to specify is axle diameter.
> ...



*hmm... thank you. interesting idea*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*im trying to find pics of frame plates cut and ready to ship, but i will appease you for now with these

here is a quick example of some cut on our cnc for a 64 impala frame. and you can see they fit very nicely and make very quick work of a frame wrap























*


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2009, 12:27 AM~12639332
> *ur killen me hoss!
> 
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


blood pump


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*I just wanted to thank everyone who has sent us PM's and already purchased some parts from us over the last couple days, Im glad we can help ease ur builds. our goal is to try and help anyway we can, by helping your build be the upmost guality and come together as fast as possible. so again, we have had a great response and I would like to thank everyone  *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 8 2009, 12:07 PM~12643329
> *blood pump
> *



*hahahahahaha Jason,... seriously there a flu going around,.. and my stomache is week right now,.. hahahahaha JERK! :biggrin: *


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2009, 02:20 PM~12643425
> *hahahahahaha Jason,... seriously there a flu going around,.. and my stomache is week right now,.. hahahahaha  JERK! :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaahaham maybe it was someone you eat


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2009, 02:14 PM~12643386
> *I just wanted to thank everyone who has sent us PM's and already purchased some parts from us over the last couple days, Im glad we can help ease ur builds. our goal is to try and help anyway we can, by helping your build be the upmost guality and come together as fast as possible. so again, we have had a great response and I would like to thank everyone
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2009, 11:13 AM~12642841
> *im trying to find pics of frame plates cut and ready to ship, but i will appease you for now with these
> 
> here is a quick example of some cut on our cnc for a 64 impala frame. and you can see they fit very nicely and make very quick work of a frame wrap
> ...


what would a set of plates run for a x frame pm me


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2009, 01:12 PM~12622622
> *random battery hold downs made for customer
> 
> 
> ...


can u make them for lincolns??? also looking for lincoln wheel chips..


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

MAN I HAVE TO SAY YOU GUYS ARE ON TO SOMETHING HERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## RatCityCustoms (Oct 14, 2008)

price for big body frame plates and rear axle plates please.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks for the Upper and lower frame mounts, Now I need to find a car to put them on.... Maybe another Malibu !!!! Go ahead and send me the Rear spring pocket plates for that Caddy with 2.5 Cylinder opening and Gbody 2." opening just to have ready.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 8 2009, 06:40 PM~12646439
> *Thanks for the Upper and lower frame mounts, Now I need to find a car to put them on.... Maybe another Malibu !!!! Go ahead and send me the Rear spring pocket plates for that Caddy with 2.5 Cylinder opening and Gbody 2." opening just to have ready.
> *



*shipping out tomorrow Ricky Bobby :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RatCityCustoms_@Jan 8 2009, 06:25 PM~12646320
> *price for big body frame plates and rear axle plates please.
> *



*hit me up on the PM bro  *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*would anyone be interested in 3/8" cylinder donuts? I know alot of you guys get tired of mushrooming out your 3/16" or 1/4" donuts, and alot of guys double stack em,.. what if we offered 3/8" thick donuts? for 10 bucks a pair?*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 8 2009, 02:39 PM~12644400
> *what would a set of plates run for a x frame pm me
> *



*ur inbox is full homie, I cannot respond to ur last 3 PM's :biggrin: *


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2009, 07:33 PM~12647475
> *would anyone be interested in 3/8" cylinder donuts? I know alot of you guys get tired of mushrooming out your 3/16" or 1/4" donuts, and alot of guys double stack em,.. what if we offered 3/8" thick donuts? for 10 bucks a pair?
> *


I need some but for cut outs for fat cylinders!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS+Jan 8 2009, 08:29 PM~12647436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Send me 4 prs. of them too. Can you make me 1 set in 1/2" ? need them for the Caprice


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2009, 09:33 PM~12647475
> *would anyone be interested in 3/8" cylinder donuts? I know alot of you guys get tired of mushrooming out your 3/16" or 1/4" donuts, and alot of guys double stack em,.. what if we offered 3/8" thick donuts? for 10 bucks a pair?
> *


yeah i always wondered why companies old 'donuts' like is was an actual part (to me its just a reincorcement plate for a common deficiency (lack of metal in center of spring pocket) but they are all the same no matter what kit you buy...

street donuts 3/16, and hopping donuts 3/8


good idea


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 9 2009, 10:38 AM~12652096
> *Send me 4 prs. of them too. Can you make me 1 set in 1/2" ? need them for the Caprice
> *



I got sum 3/4" if you need them,lol (hey it was the 90s and i cut too much coil off)


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

NICE STUFF HOMIE.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2009, 07:19 PM~12625627
> *no suggestions?
> *



what about instead of drop mounts which kills everyones standing 3 wheel... mounts to relocate them on the pumpkin?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2009, 09:33 PM~12647475
> *would anyone be interested in 3/8" cylinder donuts? I know alot of you guys get tired of mushrooming out your 3/16" or 1/4" donuts, and alot of guys double stack em,.. what if we offered 3/8" thick donuts? for 10 bucks a pair?
> *



i could go for that...and maybe some 5/16 for street cars


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

pieces u can weld in to cover the towers where the bolts go thru with the holes out out of the metal....makes for easy ear reinforcement... those would come out nice on a CNC machine


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 10 2009, 02:30 AM~12660122
> *what about instead of drop mounts which kills everyones standing 3 wheel... mounts to relocate them on the pumpkin?
> *


x2 ! thats a good idea ! :0


----------



## kmg108 (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2009, 01:01 PM~12631913
> *that is how we reinforce our axles as well, and we have them cut and ready to go for 150.00
> *


Please send me a PM with payment instructions for the box tube rear axle reinforcement for OG 64 Impala. Do you take paypal? Also, does the price include shipping? If not, I need it shipped to 21702. 
I look forward to hearing from you. :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2009, 10:13 AM~12642841
> *im trying to find pics of frame plates cut and ready to ship, but i will appease you for now with these
> 
> here is a quick example of some cut on our cnc for a 64 impala frame. and you can see they fit very nicely and make very quick work of a frame wrap
> ...


 :0 god damn thats nice work empire :thumbsup:


----------



## kmg108 (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kmg108_@Jan 10 2009, 10:35 AM~12661089
> *Please send me a PM with payment instructions for the box tube rear axle reinforcement for OG 64 Impala. Do you take paypal? Also, does the price include shipping? If not, I need it shipped to 21702.
> I look forward to hearing from you.  :thumbsup:
> *


??


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Payment sent, Thanx again


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kmg108_@Jan 14 2009, 10:35 AM~12701552
> *??
> *



*please send me a PM :biggrin: *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*I got yelled at by one of my employees today for not posting these up...lol...

impala x frame rear spring plates















*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2009, 09:52 PM~12766003
> *I got yelled at by one of my employees today for not posting these up...lol...
> 
> impala x frame rear spring plates
> ...



lol you let them talk to you like that....


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2009, 09:52 PM~12766003
> *I got yelled at by one of my employees today for not posting these up...lol...
> 
> impala x frame rear spring plates
> ...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 10 2009, 03:37 AM~12660168
> *pieces u can weld in to cover the towers where the bolts go thru with the holes out out of the metal....makes for easy ear reinforcement... those would come out nice on a CNC machine
> *


That's not a bad idea, it's hard tryin to make it look decent.


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2009, 09:52 PM~12766003
> *I got yelled at by one of my employees today for not posting these up...lol...
> 
> impala x frame rear spring plates
> ...


would these be included with an x-frame wrap kit?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Jan 22 2009, 05:36 PM~12785270
> *would these be included with an x-frame wrap kit?
> *



*yes*


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2009, 11:32 AM~12791519
> *yes
> *


whats up brother? :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2009, 11:32 AM~12791519
> *yes
> *




:wave:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*ok,.... I just wanted to mention to those of you who we have priced out on full frame plate kits,... we have reconfigured how we're doing them, and are able to do it with less waste, which in turn allows us to drop the pricing on our frame plate kits, but a few hundered dollars!! so I have tried to go back and requote those PM I still had in the box, but those of you I missed,.. feel free to PM me again  *


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2009, 08:30 AM~12792711
> *ok,.... I just wanted to mention to those of you who we have priced out on full frame plate kits,... we have reconfigured how we're doing them, and are able to do it with less waste, which in turn allows us to drop the pricing on our frame plate kits, but a few hundered dollars!! so I have tried to go back and requote those PM I still had in the box, but those of you I missed,.. feel free to PM me again
> *


how much? how thick? and whats in it? can you ship it o Hawaii? lmk

Thanks


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

What's up Jay! How you been? For me, just gettin ready for a hop for the week end.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*Please direct all price quote needs to my PM's please :biggrin: *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 23 2009, 12:05 PM~12793056
> *What's up Jay! How you been? For me, just gettin ready for a hop for the week end.
> *



*whats up homie! :biggrin: *


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2009, 05:01 PM~12794681
> *whats up homie! :biggrin:
> *


you got a pm 
 :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 8 2009, 09:34 AM~12642522
> *we also made new lower trailing arm brackets for that towncar rearend ( this was before reinforcement)
> 
> 
> ...


can u make these for a 64 impala in 1/4? PM a price


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Are you guys able to machine a y block in the form of a chevy bowtie, with three way 1/2" thread all around? Just curious because I am on the grind trying to find it for a customer of mine.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 26 2009, 10:20 AM~12817602
> *Are you guys able to machine a y block in the form of a chevy bowtie, with three way 1/2" thread all around?  Just curious because I am on the grind trying to find it for a customer of mine.
> *



* yes pm'd*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*heres some g-body lower control arm reinforcement plates, we also have B-body as well. 6 piece set. 2 inside pieces for the sides, and the full lower

B-BODY 95.00

G-BODY 90.00 (AS SHOWN BELOW)









here you can see how nice the edges are for a perfect fit, weld.















*


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 27 2009, 04:42 PM~12832388
> *heres some g-body lower control arm reinforcement plates, we also have B-body as well. 6 piece set. 2 inside pieces for the sides, and the full lower
> 
> B-BODY 95.00
> ...


you got some for the impala lowers


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 28 2009, 12:17 AM~12832761
> *you got some for the impala lowers
> *





Working On It...


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Jan 27 2009, 10:17 PM~12832761
> *you got some for the impala lowers
> *



*I will post em up later today*


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

lets see some extended impala uppers


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jan 28 2009, 09:46 AM~12835963
> *lets see some extended impala uppers
> *



*have them up for you tonight as well. we shipping parts off like crazy, so all the impala arm plates I normally have on the shelf are gone, gotta do a big run this morning, so by the end of the day I can post em up, unless I get a break earlier, where I can come back online and post em *


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2009, 09:34 AM~12835837
> *I will post em up later today
> *


price to please


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2009, 03:07 PM~12622588
> *well some of you may know that we cut alot of bracket, tabs, and other helpful parts
> *














:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 28 2009, 01:21 PM~12838098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*hahaha ****


----------



## BigBlue64 (Jan 9, 2008)

On the impala uppper can you do them for 1.5 extension? And pm a price for me.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue64_@Jan 28 2009, 03:56 PM~12839702
> *On the impala uppper can you do them for 1.5 extension? And pm a price for me.
> *



*Pm'd*


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2009, 04:18 PM~12838714
> *hahaha ***
> *


whats up fucker?



i got all your shit printed out, im putting it in the mail this week.



:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 28 2009, 04:50 PM~12840271
> *whats up fucker?
> i got all your shit printed out, im putting it in the mail this week.
> :biggrin:
> *



*uurrrr myyyy heeeerooooo :biggrin: *


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2009, 07:45 PM~12840805
> *uurrrr myyyy heeeerooooo :biggrin:
> *


thats impossible.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*another product were doing to help out our fellow riders,...

front inner spring pocket plates. for those of u tired of your pockets mushrooming out from wear and tear.
1/4 weld in front spring pocket plates (also availible in 3/16" or 3/8")

20.00 a pair in 3/16 or 1/4. 
25.00 in 3/8"









as u can see all the contours are cut for them to fit snug for perfect fitment









this particular unit is for a 93-96 Big Body, and u can see how well it fits  









(what you cant see from the last picture is the taper inside the pocket, but its perfectly snug to the inner taper, its not just "sitting" in there.)*


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

That's a good one there. I like doing the largest "donut" possible to take the load better.


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

shoot me info on the impala uppers 1.5ext and lowers, I pmed and never got an answer...


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*pm sent*


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

NICE WORK HOMIE
 :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

it sure would be nice to have an adapter for this. exactly how the tranny sits on that box tubing is where it needs to be, you can see how its mounting point is lower then stock...








i cant move the crossmember sadly for exhaust fitment reasons...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 29 2009, 10:03 PM~12855192
> *it sure would be nice to have an adapter for this. exactly how the tranny sits on that box tubing is where it needs to be, you can see how its mounting point is lower then stock...
> 
> 
> ...


dam that dont look right what motor tranny combo is that and why is it too far forwards


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

olds 350r/ th350 in lieu of an olds 307/ th200 its in my 88 cadillac, my build up has a link in my signature


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

do you roll like that or is it sitting. that didnt look right.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

its been sitting for a few months now, im waiting for spring time to roll back around and get me 60 degree plus weather so i can finish this bish!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for empire customs


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 30 2009, 07:34 PM~12862370
> *TTT for empire customs
> *


 :biggrin: 
*thanks homie  *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

WOOT WOOT... :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*i got some more plates to post up,.. but gimme a lil time, i need to eat first, been a reeeeaaallll long day*


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2009, 10:41 PM~12863016
> *i got some more plates to post up,.. but gimme a lil time, i need to eat first, been a reeeeaaallll long day
> *


i need some new tabs for my brackets that bolt to my mounts. :biggrin: 


j/k whats up bro?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 30 2009, 11:44 PM~12864181
> *i need some new tabs for my brackets that bolt to my mounts. :biggrin:
> j/k whats up bro?
> *


I have those if jason dont. :biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

a g body transmission cross member so u can run duall exhaust iv seen some done before but can never find anyone that makes them


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 31 2009, 02:51 AM~12865082
> *I have those if jason dont. :biggrin:
> *


OK




TTT


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 27 2009, 07:42 PM~12832388
> *heres some g-body lower control arm reinforcement plates, we also have B-body as well. 6 piece set. 2 inside pieces for the sides, and the full lower
> 
> B-BODY 95.00
> ...


SOB.........I coulda used those last weekend.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Jan 31 2009, 09:33 AM~12866241
> *SOB.........I coulda used those last weekend.
> *



*i just looked at your thread,.. with our kit you coulda had ur arms done in about an hour and a half :0 :0 :0 

sorry my intention isnt to rub salt in the wound..lol.. just to edjucate :biggrin: *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2009, 02:44 PM~12867647
> *i just looked at your thread,.. with our kit you coulda had ur arms done in about an hour and a half :0  :0  :0
> 
> sorry my intention isnt to rub salt in the wound..lol.. just to edjucate :biggrin:
> *




That Kneegrow Said EDJUCATE... :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Any pics of the solenoid plates?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 31 2009, 02:00 PM~12868221
> *Any pics of the solenoid plates?
> *



actually yes, some,.. lemme dig em up


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

any powerball brackets?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 31 2009, 01:47 AM~12865279
> *a g body transmission cross member so u can run duall exhaust iv seen some done before but can never find anyone that makes them
> *



*Are you asking about something like this ? Might be able to help you out !!!  *


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 31 2009, 03:05 PM~12868485
> *Are you asking about something like this ? Might be able to help you out !!!
> 
> 
> ...


exactly wut im talkin bout


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 31 2009, 02:00 PM~12868221
> *Any pics of the solenoid plates?
> *


*heres some quickie shot,... these were blems, so I dug em out of the scrap pile for samples.

all availible in 3 or 4 sol. bank options, includes nuts, bolts and lockwashers
















40$ a pair*


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:biggrin: 
ttmft


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Jan 31 2009, 03:02 PM~12868468
> *any powerball brackets?
> *


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2009, 08:45 PM~12870003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie i can't wait till the 4th..how much those go for?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2009, 09:30 PM~12869890
> *heres some quickie shot,... these were blems, so I dug em out of the scrap pile for samples.
> 
> all availible in 3 or 4 sol. bank options, includes nuts, bolts and lockwashers
> ...




:thumbsup:





:cheesy:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

looking good J. keep it up homie :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 2 2009, 01:58 PM~12882126
> *looking good J. keep it up homie :biggrin:
> *




:wave:





:yes:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2009, 01:56 PM~12882108
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2009, 08:30 PM~12869890
> *heres some quickie shot,... these were blems, so I dug em out of the scrap pile for samples.
> 
> all availible in 3 or 4 sol. bank options, includes nuts, bolts and lockwashers
> ...



i like those


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

nice convenient products, i will be making some purchases in the near future


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

say homie where r the 98-2008 lincoln a-arms pixs :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

whats all included in the frame wrap kits?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

looks like you've got some good products that are priced right.

Hopefully you get time to make up a price list with all the different products. By the time you go thru the thread its easy to overlook some shit.


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 2 2009, 08:25 PM~12888467
> *looks like you've got some good products that are priced right.
> 
> Hopefully you get time to make up a price list with all the different products. By the time you go thru the thread its easy to overlook some shit.
> *


x2


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 2 2009, 09:25 PM~12888467
> *looks like you've got some good products that are priced right.
> 
> Hopefully you get time to make up a price list with all the different products. By the time you go thru the thread its easy to overlook some shit.
> *



*yeah,... originally this thread was to make sure we were on the right path and not "overlooking" anything that was needed,.. there will be a new thread soo with pics and prices all up and down the first page.. like a "reorganization" of sorts :biggrin: :biggrin: 

thanks to everyone for thier suggestions, and input. as well as those customers who have already bought many items :thumbsup: without our customers, we wouldnt have anything, so thanks again*


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 2 2009, 11:21 PM~12887296
> *whats all included in the frame wrap kits?
> *


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2009, 07:30 PM~12869890
> *heres some quickie shot,... these were blems, so I dug em out of the scrap pile for samples.
> 
> all availible in 3 or 4 sol. bank options, includes nuts, bolts and lockwashers
> ...



good deal there. Goona hit you up soon for some....


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 3 2009, 11:34 AM~12893448
> *
> *



*full frame wrap kits are just that,.. full frame, all 4 sides, front to back, and spring pockets fornt and rear. availible is 3/16" 1/4" 3/8"*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 3 2009, 01:26 PM~12894251
> *good deal there. Goona hit you up soon for some....
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: * we have some more as well, and when were done filling the orders we have now over the next couple days,.. I will cut some more samples for u guys*


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS+Jan 31 2009, 03:44 PM~12867647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


instead of a full frame kit do you sell individual pieces? i.e. outer front spring pocket area? 

pm me prices i'd rather not spend another day doing it the hard way.


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

:biggrin: 

I'm gonna get some steallllllllll


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Feb 4 2009, 04:27 PM~12906803
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I'm gonna get some steallllllllll
> ...



*thanks again for your purchase homie!, we'll have ya shipped out by friday :biggrin: *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*also thanks again to NDUTIME70 for your purchase of the rearend axle plates,.. those too should ship out by the end of the week :thumbsup: *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

It all looks real good bro....


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

hey empire, 

how far forward to your arches plates go........if possible can you post/pm a pic?

tryin to decide


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 4 2009, 07:05 PM~12907191
> *I love Tattoo-76
> *


 :0


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Feb 5 2009, 07:41 PM~12919515
> *hey empire,
> 
> how far forward to your arches plates go........if possible can you post/pm a pic?
> ...




*well here is an examply for you, we stop in 2 places, either the round line or the other one, take your pick  









really depends on how far you want to go. or can reach :biggrin: *


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

i can reach pretty far, after talking to you i decided to drop the frame. 

not a complete frame off but pretty close.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Feb 6 2009, 04:28 PM~12928934
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*now were talking! :biggrin: *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Here's An Easy One: You Carry Pump Seals For The Rockford Super 80s?


Ripped Them To Shit Modding Them...


----------



## kmg108 (Jan 18, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

How much for a full frame kit for a g body and shipping to Ca 93010?


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

how far back does the sping pocket piece go again? you told me but I don't remember. I want' to make that long span that runs along the side before your pieces get here. 

thanks.


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

must be closed today


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Feb 9 2009, 08:41 PM~12956128
> *must be closed today
> *



*mondays are hectic, didnt have a chance to get online yesterday, trying to get everyones orders filled.

hit me up on PM homie  *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*gonna update some pics later on today for you guys, been a hectic week, the weekend slammed us on orders, thanks again to all of you that hit us up!  :thumbsup: *


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

would you be interested in selling me just the cad files for the x frame kit if I promise not to produce them for anyone else?


----------



## MoreBounce 805 (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Feb 8 2009, 08:14 PM~12946419
> *How much for a full frame kit for a g body and shipping to Ca 93010?
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i havent forgot about you homie,ill be in touch very soon.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Feb 8 2009, 09:14 PM~12946419
> *How much for a full frame kit for a g body and shipping to Ca 93010?
> *



:biggrin: 

*PM*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*wholesale pricing availble to shops  


I see you chris :biggrin: *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 11 2009, 01:27 PM~12973196
> *gonna update some pics later on today for you guys, been a hectic week, the weekend slammed us on orders, thanks again to all of you that hit us up!   :thumbsup:
> *




:cheesy:







:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Feb 11 2009, 02:00 PM~12973473
> *would you be interested in selling me just the cad files for the x frame kit if I promise not to produce them for anyone else?
> *








BWAHAHAHA... You Just Told On Yourself... :roflmao:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 11 2009, 02:34 PM~12974507
> *BWAHAHAHA... You Just Told On Yourself... :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*heres some pics of frame plates and a-arms going out  :biggrin: 



































*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*Heres a set of upper arm plates we just sent out for a customer,.. they are inside arm and top plates, for a caddy arm to g-body conversion  







*


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

Jason,did you get my message?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*Christian,... heres your pics homie!

concept made from a pic sent,...... we drew it up, test fit, and mocked it up for approval,......











then cut away!! :biggrin: this is fresh off the table, hasnt been cleaned up yet or anything, but you get the idea  





























*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 12 2009, 01:27 PM~12984518
> *Jason,did you get my message?
> *



*sending PM now  *


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

got any reinforcement plates for a-body cars? 68-72 cutlass,chevelle,monte carlo?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS+Feb 12 2009, 03:16 PM~12984439-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:wow:







:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Feb 12 2009, 03:37 PM~12984595
> *got any reinforcement plates for a-body cars? 68-72 cutlass,chevelle,monte carlo?
> *






If You Wish It, It Will Come... :yes:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Feb 12 2009, 01:37 PM~12984595
> *got any reinforcement plates for a-body cars? 68-72 cutlass,chevelle,monte carlo?
> *



*not yet, but working on it homie. we make our templates off perfect original frames and parts, before we load them into the CNC software. so hunting down a clean A-body has been difficult (one that is unaltered from stock). but we got a couple in the works that may be coming in for full restorations, and as soon as one comes in, we will get em knocked out  *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EMPIRE CUSTOMS, Cadillac Chris


* :biggrin: :wave: *


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 12 2009, 03:50 PM~12984699
> *not yet, but working on it homie. we make our templates off perfect original frames and parts, before we load them into the CNC software. so hunting down a clean A-body has been difficult (one that is unaltered from stock). but we got a couple in the works that may be coming in for full restorations, and as soon as one comes in, we will get em knocked out
> *


  

how about rear end plates for a-bodies?


----------



## MoreBounce 805 (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 12 2009, 12:16 PM~12984439
> *heres some pics of frame plates and a-arms going out   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice Work Sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Feb 12 2009, 02:25 PM~12985006
> *
> 
> how about rear end plates for a-bodies?
> *



*hit me up on PM, lets see what we can do homie  *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MoreBounce 805_@Feb 12 2009, 02:46 PM~12985155
> *Very Nice Work Sir!  :thumbsup:
> *



*Thanks Tony  *


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 12 2009, 04:16 PM~12984439
> *heres some pics of frame plates and a-arms going out   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I hope some of this stuff is mine. 
 :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Feb 12 2009, 04:17 PM~12985862
> *I hope some of this stuff is mine.
> :biggrin:
> *



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MoreBounce 805 (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 12 2009, 01:54 PM~12985215
> *Thanks Tony
> *


No Problem i give credit were its due! :worship:


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 12 2009, 02:34 PM~12984570
> *Christian,... heres your pics homie!
> 
> concept made from a pic sent,...... we drew it up, test fit, and mocked it up for approval,......
> ...


nice! :biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

nice work! i may have to order some stuff for the rear diffs.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Feb 13 2009, 03:24 AM~12991355
> *nice work! i may have to order some stuff for the rear diffs.
> *



* let us know, we carry about every frame plate you need for your towncar, CNC cut in about any size steel. ready to ship.  *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 11 2009, 01:34 PM~12974507
> *BWAHAHAHA... You Just Told On Yourself... :roflmao:
> *


I was serious. I don't want to pay the shipping on a bunch of steel, but the shop I work at has a cnc plasma, and I get very good prices on steel. I want to buy the files, I would cut out a set for myself, but that's it. Come up with a price, it would save me a ton of work.


----------

